# More Hawgfest 2008 Pictures



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=510


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont get it...where are all the HAWGS?!

you all have beautiful boats and looks like a lovely day on the water....but WE WANNA SEE FISH!


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry about that - Stretch and I had the 2 cameras from the pictures I posted. We were working the check boat and not present at the weigh in point. Big Daddy posted some Hawg pics in this thread - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=103410.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

VERY NICE FISH.....great pics


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great bunch of fish there J.D.just wanted to say way to go on the tourney and way to stick with the plan.You had to beat some of best sticks that Mother Erie has to offer.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

dang, those are all bigguns!! Wow! Congrats.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice Pics there Fellas of JD and Crew.. Scott and Big Al Johnson!!!!


frank


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My lord those are some eyes now:B we will be on a charter out of huron in the morning hopefully we get a few like that, congratulations to those in the pics.


----------



## Sirmanski (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are some GREAT WALLEYE. Nice Job

Sirmanski


----------

